# Barn Drawing



## prburkhardt (9 mo ago)

I consider this the best drawing I have done so far.


----------



## prburkhardt (9 mo ago)

Not sure why I posted this, boredom is getting the best of me I guess.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2021)

looks good to me !!!
why did you take it from Pinterest ??


----------



## prburkhardt (9 mo ago)

I could not figure out how to get it from my phone to here. My daughter figured out how to get it on Pinterest. Opened it there and saved to computer.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2021)

good deal. that's like going around your back to get to your elbow.
at least you got it figured out. I'll crop it and re-post it for you. It is a very nice drawing.
I don't do phones - hope you get it figured out so you can post more of your work here.


----------



## prburkhardt (9 mo ago)

John, thank you, I figured there was a way to do that but I could not figure out.

So if I have a drawing, how do I get it on here?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2021)

I am on a laptop computer. I take photos I want to show and simply drag them to the square icon. (you have to click the icon first, then drag your photo onto it). I have no idea how "smart phones" work - I don't even have one.


----------



## Aafke Art (Oct 11, 2021)

Lovely drawing!


----------



## prburkhardt (9 mo ago)

Thank you, I appreciate that.


----------

